# Air Tornado works (?)



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Folks:

Can I get a discussion going about this device the Tornado Air.

Anyone has it in the forum, lets get some opinions.


check out: www.tornadoair.com


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

whoa, whoa, whoa, no multiple posting ! 1 is enough

here is your answer:
but first you should have did this:








http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2064&highlight=tornado


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks dude!

I have never seen 5 pages of reviews and all had a negative comment on this device. Why wasnt' there any Federal type testing to really put a sciencetific result on this and give us a definative answer. And why doesnt' the Feds shut down this guy for mis-advertisement.

take it easy


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

bad news! a NSX sucked one in and wedged itself in between the TB/butterfly valve on a dyno pull a WOT.


----------

